# [SOLVED] Computer Turns on but no display or mouse/kb



## twinturbo4486 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hello all. My name is David, I'm new to the forum and having an issue with my custom built gaming machine.

I am an avid gamer and last night I had left my computer on with a game running while I was out for the night. This morning when I went to my machine it was running as usual, but I was getting no signal on the monitor, and my mouse nor keyboard were working.

I tried rebooting my machine, I didn't hear any beeps or anything and still no signals from the monitor, keyboard and mouse. Other than getting no signals from anything and not hearing any beeps, the computer seems to turn on fine as I can hear the fans, the neons light up, it's Just not working. I also tried unplugging my headset, keyboard, mouse, monitor etc. and nothing.

If this helps, I do know sometimes my video card can get kind of hot in this machine if it happens to be kind of hot in the room. I live on the gulf coast and it's real hot and humid down here. So a few times I've noticed my video card would get hot when I would play a game and would cause the computer to be slower. But it was cool in my room last night, so this is why im questioning if it is the video card or not... and if it's fried. 

The thing is, I don't know how to find out exactly what it is. From my little bit of knowledge, I would think it was the video card. I'm just looking for a second opinion on what could be going on here so I have an idea. If it's for sure the video card, I would be able to replace it and put it in myself without paying a shop. My problem is I don't know what it is, and I don't want to pay a lot of money for a shop to just tell me what my problem is.




Thanks in advance,
David


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer Turns on but no display or mouse/kb*

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them

try a cmos reset


----------



## twinturbo4486 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer Turns on but no display or mouse/kb*

Video Card: XFX Radeon 5850

CPU: AMD Phenom 3.4ghz 

Motherboard: Asus

Ram: 4 gigs of ddr3 ram, not sure on brand. I bought it already custom built.

Power Supply: Not sure, will have to check when i get home of brand and wattage. I do know it is a higher wattage and more expensive than your average power supply.


----------



## twinturbo4486 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer Turns on but no display or mouse/kb*

Oh, and how do I get into Bios when the computer isn't doing anything. Keyboard, mouse won't work and neither will the monitor.


----------



## hello_there (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer Turns on but no display or mouse/kb*

Most motherboards have a jumper which resets the BIOS.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer Turns on but no display or mouse/kb*

"higher wattage and more expensive than your average power supply" does not mean it's quality unit. Manufacturer's can claim any wattage they want and charge any price they they want.
If the PC is a custom build, push the power button and repeatedly tap the Delete key to get into the Bios.


----------



## twinturbo4486 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer Turns on but no display or mouse/kb*



Tyree said:


> "higher wattage and more expensive than your average power supply" does not mean it's quality unit. Manufacturer's can claim any wattage they want and charge any price they they want.
> If the PC is a custom build, push the power button and repeatedly tap the Delete key to get into the Bios.


I understand that, that's just the only thing I know about my power supply and won't know anything else until I get home this evening and I will post that info as well as bios temps.

Thanks guys.


----------



## twinturbo4486 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer Turns on but no display or mouse/kb*

Ok I figured it out. Thanks a lot for the help guys. Fortunately my video card is ok. I just opened up my case, sprayed some dust off of the video card fan, made sure the connection was tight, and gave the card a slight nudge in the slot. I know it sounds simple, but im not great with computers... at least the internals so I wouldn't have known what was causing it. I guess i'm learning since I knew it was the video card because...

Bam, hooked the PC back up and everything registered just fine. It's a 5850 which is about 300 bucks so i was scared i fried it. Thanks anyways for the help guys... i feel like a new man haha.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer Turns on but no display or mouse/kb*

glad you have it sorted


----------

